# [SOLVED] How can I make a site from an excel spreadhseet &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

*[SOLVED] How can I make a site from an excel spreadhseet &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp*

Ok, I recently received an excel file of items that I wish to display. The spreadsheet of items has 19 fields/columns and a lot of rows or Entires.

The spreadsheet has a primary key (unique identifier) but not labeled as such. The spreadsheet has everything needed, information wise, for a webpage

There are also pictures and thumbnails that correspond to the primary key spreadsheet. The picture is the primary key +.jpg

What is the easiest way to go about setting up a functional webpage? I'm not extremely comfortable with web programming but can feel my way through if pointed in the right direction. If someone can point me to a sample of tell me what type of programming will do what I want that would be great too!

I have been using Macromedia DreamWeaver 8 recently and like this.

I REALLY appreciate anyone here steering me in the right direction. Thanks so much!


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ ugsc: can you give some more information? Are you going to let other people to add stuff to this sheet or are you going to add stuff yourself?

As far as I can tell I think you need to create a database and use a webpage as a interface...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

I am going to be adding stuff myself. I've been told that I need to export the file to a CVS and then import it with something like phpmyadmin.

Well I've tried doing this, but I'm not very well versed in DB management. I guess I should really read up on DB design and management. 

Maybe someone here can help me and tell me if this is right:

Tables are selected fields to display information that you want. ex. you could have a table to show customers inventory info that may have the fields:
--PartNum, QuantityInStock, Manufacturer, PriceRetail
Another table for inventory management could be something like this:
--PartNum, QuantityInStock, Manufacturer, PriceRetail, PriceWholesale, Weight, Etc.

Is this correct? Tables are just different "views" of the data in the database?


----------



## taker4mdb (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: How can I make a site from an excel spreadhseet & corresponding jpgs?*

Tables are where all your data is stored.

Datasets are generally where you store your temporary data...
That is, say you have a table with the fields Name, Address, and PhoneNumber. But you only needed the name and phone for a particular display. You would send a query (sql might be something like SELECT Name, PhoneNumber FROM MyTable) that data into the dataset. Then you can easily display that data from there.

So, the data sets would be the 'views', the tables actually contain the data.


Not sure what you're trying to do though...

If you have MS Excel has a Save as web page option (Save as, file type select web page. also has an option to make it interactive).

Re-read your post: the excel option would be so good. 

You could very easily import your excel data into an Access database though (probably other types as well, depends what you like).
Then programatically pull the data to display on a web page. I like ASP.NET, but that requires you to have an ASP.NET-enabled server, and may be a little much, depending on what you're going for.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: How can I make a site from an excel spreadhseet & corresponding jpgs?*

I'm not 100% clear on what you're wanting to do...but perhaps you could utilize Google Docs

http://docs.google.com/

You can upload, build, and publicize spreadsheets (as web document). It's worth looking into if that's the kinda stuff you're wanting to do.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

*Re: How can I make a site from an excel spreadhseet & corresponding jpgs?*

Or print to a pdf, upload the pdf and link to it from your index.

When the file changes, re-print to pdf and re-upload the pdf.

I do it all the time.


----------

